# ridiculously long, totally shameless brag



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!! your post made me smile a HUGE A$$ grin! what a boy! but...we always knew that didn't we?!!! 

Way to go TITO!!!!!!!!!!!you should be very very proud!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

And I could continue to listen. What an exciting day! I knew you had it in you Tito-Man! How awesome is that Barb, congratulations!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It sounds like you are in for ANOTHER incredible journey with this boy!! Enjoy EVERY moment of it Barbara!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, that's fantastic!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like an amazing start to Tito's field work!  He's quite the amazing dog, you should be proud of what the two of you have accomplished and what you will continue to achieve together.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That is REALLY cool!!!!! How far away is he? Hopefully easy for you to get there once a week or so. What is his last name, does he run in HT?
So what's on your homework assignment sheet? Sounds like an AWESOME day! Best of luck this weekend.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

That's great to hear. I'm getting excited to met you and Tito next month!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

"Great jobs" to both you and Tito. Your feet must have been a couple of feet in the air. Keep up the fantastic work with your special boy.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

How AWESOME!!!! Tito is the man!!! 

Btw, I would KILL for a Tito puppy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome! Sounds like you really did win the dog lottery! BTW--I wanna Tito Jr. puppy


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The love and pride you have for your boy shines through your post. Oh the places you two go. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I am going to be eagerly looking forward to hear more as Tito learns to hunt 'em up!
Breed-obedience-hunting, oh yes, dock diving! There's nothing he can't do!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so glad it went so well today with you and Tito!! He is a wonderful dog and you are a very dedicated handler. You put me to shame, you want to take my dog and get his UD for me? I think he likes you better than me anyway!!!! My dogs doing okay while we are away?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo! And I have mentioned Tito to a couple of people looking at stud dogs


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Go Tito! What a great dog....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It was so amazing for me today (can you tell I'm still floating) to watch him go out and do, with no training or help, that which he was bred to do. Just amazing. He just KNEW what to do, and how to do it. Dogs have to be the most phenomenal creatures there are.
And it was also incredibly satisfying to see all the obedience work transfer over and pay off. He was a perfect gentleman!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous Barb and Tito! He just continues to succeed!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sooooo, Barb, whatcha gonna do? How far are you two gonna go?????


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Barb your post gave me chills.....!
So thrilled for you both!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How fun! How fantastic! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW thats incredable!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow...that is just incredible. Well done, Tito!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Horrayyy! We can't wait for more updates!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so super very completely incredibly happy for the two of you!

You both have _earned_ it!!


.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool! How is training/schedule going to work? I wish I could train more than I'm getting to but it's a whole lot better than what I was getting to do two months ago!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW! How exciting!!! Reading that just made my night. I cannot wait to hear more about your adventures with Tito, don't make it look TOOOO easy now! After he has his CH, OTCH and MH can I have him, I am sure I can put a MACH on him! hehehe...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Barb, on having that all-around dog who's in tune with his own natural abilities. I'll get in that Tito puppy line if it's forming


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay Tito and Barb!! Tito is the man! I can't wait to hear what he brings home next - he makes us ALL proud here on GRF!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking the MACH needs to come after the UDX and before the OTCH....




sammydog said:


> WOW! How exciting!!! Reading that just made my night. I cannot wait to hear more about your adventures with Tito, don't make it look TOOOO easy now! After he has his CH, OTCH and MH can I have him, I am sure I can put a MACH on him! hehehe...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks again for the good words everyone, they mean so much to me.
It's strange, of all the things I've done with Tito, I am probably most excited about the instinct that he showed yesterday. To me, that makes him a true outstanding example of the breed, more than anything else we've done. It's hard to explain. It's just a feeling of "THIS is what these dogs are really all about". When I saw him working with those birds I was just felt so, hmmm, not even sure of the right words. Excited, proud, thrilled? And it was total instinct, which made it simply amazing to watch. 
Can you tell I'm still excited, LOLOL?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh your post is wonderful and not only Congrats and pats on the head to Tito - but wow - what a great thing that says about you as well. A dog is as good as his owner allows him to be and yours has skill and your working with him on that. He probably is so great because you see that in him and love him...and he is working with you so he wants to please you as much as you want to teach him...so congrats to you too. I think your post is great and thanks for sharing your excitement.


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

I was wanting to hear more... Its so nice to hear this story and has given me more motivation and expectation (maybe not as much as Tito) from what I can really do with Harley.. Harley is very good as it is and now I am gettn the training I really want to master my commands.. What an inspiration you and Tito are to me Thank you


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That is awesome! What a great dog Tito is!

It's going to be fun reading about your adventures with Tito!

Jeff


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

You definitely deserve this *ridiculously long, totally shameless brag!!!*
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Wow that is so awesome! Good for you and him! That`s super exciting. I know what you mean about being proud of the instinct. It`s kinda like, YES! My dog is a golden, not just a pretty face


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> When I saw him working with those birds I was just felt so, hmmm, not even sure of the right words. Excited, proud, thrilled? And it was total instinct, which made it simply amazing to watch.
> Can you tell I'm still excited, LOLOL?


I know exactly what you mean. When Conner was out in the field for the first time last year, it was so cool to see those instincts come out. And when he had to put up his first hunt for the bird that day, I was in total awe. For that five year old dog that had never experienced retrieving anything but a dumbbell and gloves, that was total instinct coming out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

If you were to write a book about Tito--well, I think it would become a bestseller and he isn't even done yet!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

More congratulations are in order for you and Tito! You've kept us so informed that I feel like I'm right there with you, so Thanks! I'm not surprised that he's surpassing expectations though, it seems to be his calling. 

May I ask about his siblings? Are any of his siblings showing the same outstanding traits? I hope you are considering breeding him, the Golden world needs more like him.



> If you were to write a book about Tito--well, I think it would become a bestseller and he isn't even done yet!


Actually, He's just beginning!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't know much about his siblings. I do board one of his brothers, but he is in a strictly pet home so it's hard to say. He has the same "heart of gold" temperament, but has NO training, not even basic manners....so I don't know if he's smart or trainable at all. He is, however, a very nice dog from a conformation point of view, similar to Tito but with a little more leg. 
All I know is that both of his sisters (2 girls, 9 boys in the litter) passed their clearances. That's about it.
His breeder sells to pet homes, with an occasional obedience home but not what I would consider a "performance dog" breeder. 
As far as breeding him, the jury is still out. While I don't rule it out, I know nothing about genetics myself. And, I know nothing about the rest of his litter, really, so I don't know if he's just a mutant, LOL?
A lot of people are approaching me lately about using him at stud. Not really sure what I'll do, so far my reply has been, "I'm not ready to do it yet, but I don't rule it out in the future". There's just so much involved in it, so many decisions to make....




paula bedard said:


> More congratulations are in order for you and Tito! You've kept us so informed that I feel like I'm right there with you, so Thanks! I'm not surprised that he's surpassing expectations though, it seems to be his calling.
> 
> May I ask about his siblings? Are any of his siblings showing the same outstanding traits? I hope you are considering breeding him, the Golden world needs more like him.
> 
> Actually, He's just beginning!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! Go Team Tito


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm trying to catch up on some threads - I've been so swamped with moving this week that I've gotten behind on GRF reading!

Your post literally brought tears of joy to my eyes! I feel like I know Tito, and I've never even met him! He really sounds like the ideal Golden Retriever to me, and an absolute joy to own. I know what you mean about the amazing feeling of watching him react to the birds that way, this is what the breed is meant to do, and I'm sure you are beyond overjoyed. I've had the opportunity to see a few amazing labs in action, and it really is simply incredibly to watch a dog do what it is bred for! I'd love to see this again, as the field training I watched was when I was 11 and with the trainer's younger dogs. I just remember being awe struck. I'd spent the night at her house and she let me keep an old bumper she used! I thought it was the greatest present ever. The other time was indoors (at a restaurant actually) and was a demonstration with UH HRCH Rushcreeks Legacy MH - I'm not sure what all that means, but he is the smartest dog I've ever seen! 

I know you are going about considering Tito as a stud in a very smart way, but I'm with the others that say BREED HIM!!! He is the most well rounded Golden Retriever I've ever heard of, and I highly doubt he's just a mutant. Even if he is, hopefully he could impart his mutant genes on his offspring! 

I'm so happy for you! Keep us posted on everything Tito!



*GO 
TEAM TITO!!
*​


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I too am behind in reading threads and I'm so sorry I missed this one until now! Wow!!!! Barb, I'm so excited for Tito and you.....wow!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.
Not only does he have the beauty but he has the brain!.,I would be the 1st on yr puppy waiting list if you ever breed him,lol!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!
Since we "passed" the evaluation, we have our first real hunt lesson tomorrow morning. I can hardly wait!!!
The homework went well this week, considering we were gone for 3 days at shows...this is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats, enjoy the birds! Hope he does well tomorrow with the lesson!

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay! Can't wait to hear how Tito does! (although I'm pretty sure that I know he is going to be amazing - as usual!)


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Now I just stumbled into this section wondering about field training. What a great story- good job Tito! I could picture the whole thing, including how proud you were!


----------

